# Please rescue!!!!



## Nancy23 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi i run rescue for small animals and were over flowing with guinea pigs and rabbits as are the other rescues in my area, there are so many breeders and hobbie breeders constantly pumping more and more out and dont have homes waiting and so dump them on us rescues or people buy them for there kids and the kid gets bored within afew weeks and yet again the poor animal gets dumped! So if your looking for a rabbit or guinea please please check your local rescues first as im sure there full up to.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

You are talking to the converted here, this forum's members are very pro rescue


----------



## Nancy23 (Feb 7, 2012)

I only joined yesterday


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

so you rehome nationally, I know someone who is possibly looking for a guinea pig or two to join hers but she isnt local to you.


----------



## Nancy23 (Feb 7, 2012)

I can do yes, but do i usualy recomend contacting your local rescues first as there probly just as full up as i am and i also recomend sites like preloved as so many are being given away because of over breeding or people are bored of themmad 
If i can be any help please feel free to contact me


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

Sorry to be nosey but what's your rescues name? It's just the lady who runs the rescue where I volunteer likes to get to know the other rescues around so if you need help then we can offer and vice versa.


----------

